# is installing from ports collection installs dependencies too ?



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi there ,
if i install a software from ports collection how about the dependencies ?
are they installed automated too ?
for example there could be more than 20 libraries as dependencies.

Cheers
SM


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes. Remember, packages are only pre-built ports with default settings.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 7, 2021)

senenmut said:


> Hi there ,
> if i install a software from ports collection how about the dependencies ?
> are they installed automated too ?


I like using portmaster. It will show a list all the dependencies it will pull in during the build before you start.


----------



## debguy (Feb 8, 2021)

Dependencies are true for binaries package installtions but not so for building source unless you happen to have "the exact same build environment and build options for the whole tree" the original source compiler did - which you will not.  Some dependancies may not be required or even be harmful when you build it - and you may omit them - despite their being labeled as dependent.  "dependent" should mean "a hole in memory must be a point to function" however it ultimately can never work that way:  flatly, no technology exists to insure dependencies are actually all met or which are are actually not required when YOU build it.  Usually things build but have no idea that dependencies are a science:  they are far from.  Do not wholey trust "dependencies" ultimately they are a wish and a choice, as for source building.


----------



## debguy (Feb 8, 2021)

this is because nm(1) and objdump(1) are never actually referred to.  dependencies are listed by programmers, not by actuall linking needs.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 8, 2021)

Regarding the dependencies, I found post #8 in the thread "Ports manpage: Need for clarification of make target function and behavior" particularly helpful. Thanks again, SirDice !


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Feb 8, 2021)

And note if you build from source, you will also get all the build dependancies (e.g. cmake, perl), not just the run-time dependancies (e.g. XML libraries).


----------

